# Spouse Visa



## LeoOutback (Jul 17, 2015)

Guys,

I have a Blue Card Visa for Germany. My wife is with me under Schengen visa that will expire next month.

We live together since 2007 and we have a son. After trying to register them for health insurance I discovery that our stable union certificate (some kind of legal paper for common in law marriage in Brazil) is not valid here in Germany. Without health insurance, my wife and consequently my son cannot be entitled for residence permit.

Considering that marriage process in Germany could take up to 6 months, this is not viable under my timeline of 1 month. Could you help me list some options to solve this without leaving Germany? 

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

How about leaving Germany but staying within the EU? I'm told that marriage in Denmark is fairly quick and easy, even for foreigners. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

